# Slovenian: Vsem ostalim antipatom in podobnim



## heidita

> Vsem ostalim *antipatom* in podobnim, ne morem odgovoriti, ker se matram in matram in se ne morem spustiti na vaš primitiven nivo. Saj je kozmodisk tudi kup *...*


Sorry, I don't even know the language...

We have been looking for the word "antipatom" on another forum and only this entrance was found on google. Could anybody help me with the translation? Anything at all to do with hospitals?


----------



## Q-cumber

> Anything at all to do with hospitals?



Nope. I've found the forum you quoted the phrase from. "Antipat" is a nickname of one of the users.  It means, I guess, "a person of poor behavior" or so. The author of the post addresses "to all the other "antipats" and similars"  The language seems to be Slovenian. 

All the above - IMHO


----------



## heidita

Oh, thank you, qcumber. Such a shame....


----------



## Irbis

This is in Slovenian, but "antipat" is not usual word in Slovenian. It could mean someone who is antipathetic, I guess.

The translation is something like: "I cannot answer to all the other antipathetics and similar ones, because even if I'm trying and trying I cannot descent to your primitive level. Because kozmodisk (a product for back pain, very notorious for its aggresive advertising on TV) is also pile ...?


----------



## Hegyi

"antipat" is probably inspired by italian where you have antipatico as the opposite of simpatico = synpathetic (also French:  antipathique;  but Italian is very familiar to many Slovenes).  Hope it helps you...


----------



## Q-cumber

Hegyi said:


> "antipat" is probably inspired by italian where you have antipatico as the opposite of simpatico = sympathetic (also French:  antipathique;  but Italian is very familiar to many Slovenes).  Hope it helps you...



Yeah, in Ehglish - antipathic (loathing)
in Russian - антипатия (antipathy, aversion, enmity)
- вызывающий антипатию


----------



## heidita

Thank you to everybody. Such a shame, the original "antipatom" had something to do with hospitals. Well, apparently not this one.


----------



## Irbis

In Slovenian we have similar words "psihopat" (meaning psychopath), "telepat" (telepath). And adjective "antipatičen" (antipathetic) and noun "antipatija" (antipathy). So word "antipat" is easily derived.


----------



## Q-cumber

Irbis said:


> In Slovenian we have similar words "psihopat" (meaning psychopath), "telepat" (telepath). And adjective "antipatičen" (antipathetic) and noun "antipatija" (antipathy). So word "antipat" is easily derived.



All these words exist in Russian too.


----------



## Athaulf

Q-cumber said:


> All these words exist in Russian too.



I think one be hard-pressed to find a single European language that doesn't have them.


----------

